# Black Eye Pea Salad TNT



## GB (Jul 1, 2007)

Black Eye Pea Salad

2 cups black eye peas
4 oz. white onion - diced
6 oz. red bell peppers - diced
4 oz. black olives - chopped
1 tbsp oregano
4 oz. parsley
(great with cilantro too)

For the dressing:
6 oz. EVOO
Zest of half a lime
4 oz. white vinegar
1 tsp chopped garlic
1 tbsp sugar
salt and pepper to taste

Combine first 6 ingredients in a large bowl.
Mix dressing in a separate bowl and pour over salad.
Adjust with salt and pepper to taste.

This is even better the second day.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 1, 2007)

Imogosh, GB, this sounds yummy.  I assume you mean canned black eyed peas, just to clarify.  Otherwise, there'd be soaking, cooking, etc.

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 1, 2007)

You read my mind GB - I was going to ask for this recipe - thank you!


----------



## GB (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, canned (drained and rinsed). This is one of my favorite recipes to make for a summer time cookout.


----------



## licia (Jul 2, 2007)

I wonder if canned black beans or kidney beans could be substituted. I think I'm the only person in the South who doesn't like black eyed peas.


----------



## GB (Jul 2, 2007)

I am sure they could Licia. I think just about any canned bean could be used. I bet chick peas would be an interesting sub as well. Or use a mix of different types.


----------



## Constance (Jul 2, 2007)

GB, I have several cans of pink-eye purple-hull peas, which are another field pea in the same family as black-eye peas. How do you think they would work in this recipe?


----------



## GB (Jul 2, 2007)

I think they would work great constance. This is a very forgiving recipe. It can hold up to all sorts of changes and alterations.


----------



## Constance (Jul 2, 2007)

Great! You have solved my dilemma of what to fix to go with our smoked meat on the 4th of July.


----------



## GB (Jul 2, 2007)

Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Cupcake Queen (Jul 2, 2007)

This recipe sounds great and easy.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 28, 2008)

This is a wonderful variation on my 5 bean cold salad. Thank you for these inspiring ideas. Oh boy, do I feel sorry for my bathroom scale. hahaha


----------



## Chef Mark (Mar 31, 2008)

MMMMMM...Blk-eyed pea salad...we call it Southern Cavier around here-nice sounding recipe variation-thankx


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 31, 2008)

This is all GB's inspiration. I tried it today - with my normal variation to include some real hot sauce. (Like my home-made chipotle chilies). They were WONDERFUL. Next time I think I will even add a small bit of corn. What do you think, GB?


----------



## GB (Mar 31, 2008)

Great ideas mbasiszta. I love hot sauce, but not sure if I would like it in this salad. I will try it next time though so that I will know for sure.

The corn idea is brilliant. I bet that worked very well. I will absolutely be trying that variation. Thanks for thinking of it!


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 31, 2008)

GB, my wife tells people I even eat Tabasco on ice cream. Well, that might be an exageration - maybe. hahaha  I do like all things spicey (well, maybe not ice cream after all.)

Your salad is great. All I did was "tweak" it a very little. Thank again.


----------



## GB (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so glad you enjoyed it and I love that you tweaked it. It is great when someone can take something and put a new spin on it and have it work.


----------



## elaine l (Apr 1, 2008)

Since it almost feels like summer here I decided to try this to go with my dinner on the grill.  I am using red kidney beans since that is what I have.  Sounds great and can't wait to dig in.   Leftovers for lunch!


----------



## GB (Apr 1, 2008)

The leftovers will taste even better. This salad really takes on a new level on the second day.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 1, 2008)

Sure, why not: kidney beans are good. Pintos are my favorite of all beans. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## elaine l (Apr 2, 2008)

The salad was/is great.  I will add that it is much better the second day.  Plan on serving it up again tonight to the kids.  I made a huge batch.  

Thanks GB.


----------



## GB (Apr 2, 2008)

I am so glad you liked it Elaine!


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 18, 2008)

geebs, did you try this starting with dried beans instead of canned beans?


----------



## GB (Jul 18, 2008)

No. Time got away from me. We have also been eating out a lot and coming home with TONS of leftovers so there is no room to make any new food right now. This is going to have to go on the back burner for a while.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 18, 2008)

GB said:


> No. Time got away from me. We have also been eating out a lot and coming home with TONS of leftovers so there is no room to make any new food right now. This is going to have to go on the back burner for a while.


 
I've wanted to make this recipe since the first time I read the recipe, but only had dried peas in the freezer, and I wanted to plant them not eat them, so last weekend I finally planted them so now I'm looking to finally make this dish with the leftover peas.

I seem to remember the concern was achieving the proper consistency of the pea..i'm good to go....Thanks!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 18, 2008)

Cupcake Queen said:


> This recipe sounds great and easy.


 
went to cupcake site. says account is suspended. were you aware of that?

babe


----------



## mbasiszta (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Babe, I don't get the same response when I go there. Hmmmm  the Internet right? hahaha   How are the winds on the bay these days? I love to sail San Diego.


----------



## David Cottrell (Jul 18, 2008)

Black Eye Pea Salad
Looks great - thanks, I just saved it to my file


----------

